# Ski Sundown (night): Thursday, 3/8/2007



## Greg (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm out on this one as I'll be in the MRV that week. I really wish I was in CT to ski with you guys.....not...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2007)

Out.  The wife is traveling and the dogs will need some attention in the evenings.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 28, 2007)

Punks, I was actually thinking of heading up there sometime next week since I have those nights off work


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Punks, I was actually thinking of heading up there sometime next week since I have those nights off work



I'll be there on Tuesday and Thursday nights working, I usually get out by 8ish to make a few turns...


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2007)

If there's a better night than Wednesday, propose something and I'll change the thread title...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thursday might be possible for me since I won't get out this weekend or next.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 28, 2007)

Tues->Thurs will work for me. I guess for now I'll plan for Thursday


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> the dogs will need some attention in the evenings.


Chris, you really need to give me a call:razz: :wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Chris, you really need to give me a call:razz: :wink:



lol.  we left them again on monday for the ultrasound.  3 whole hours of freedom.  :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2007)

if my knee is up to it and noreaster is back up and running, i could do thursday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> if my knee is up to it and noreaster is back up and running, i could do thursday.



So much for taking off two weeks, eh? You're so predictable... :lol: Kinda like on Monday night when you said you were going to skip the Exhibiton bumps to give your knee a break. Three turns on the flats and you were back in the Ex bumps... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> So much for taking off two weeks, eh? You're so predictable... :lol: Kinda like on Monday night when you said you were going to skip the Exhibiton bumps to give your knee a break. Three turns on the flats and you were back in the Ex bumps... :lol:



lol, next thursday is almost two weeks from this past monday night.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, next thursday is almost two weeks from this past monday night.



Close enough, right?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 6, 2007)

Who is still in for Thursday?  If I'm the only one I might consider Friday night since it will be high teens/low twenties instead of single digits on Thursday night.  Call me a wuss if you like. ;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> if my knee is up to it and noreaster is back up and running, i could do thursday.


What did I miss... You hurt your knee again?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll be there, but I can't guarantee I'll be able to get out to ski.  Don't make a decision based on me.  Friday night is definitely out for me though...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there, but I can't guarantee I'll be able to get out to ski.  Don't make a decision based on me.  Friday night is definitely out for me though...


B, you going up north at all?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> B, you going up north at all?



I don't think so... Unfortunately...


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be up there with a friend on Thursday night 

I'll be in the orange jacket, red Rossi Zenith Z9s


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2007)

So who's going to brave the cold tonight?  I'm hoping to be able to get out for at least a little while, if not keep an eye out for me working...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2007)

im out.  not ready yet.  b, could you take a pic of noreaster if you get the chance?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2007)

2knees said:


> im out.  not ready yet.  b, could you take a pic of noreaster if you get the chance?



Bummer man.  You still gonna be able to make your trip this weekend?  I'll try to take a pic tonight, it's tough to get a decent one after dark though.  Did you see my TR from last Sat?  There's a pic in there, they weren't much different than that when I skied them Tues night...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Bummer man.  You still gonna be able to make your trip this weekend?  I'll try to take a pic tonight, it's tough to get a decent one after dark though.  Did you see my TR from last Sat?  There's a pic in there, they weren't much different than that when I skied them Tues night...




yup saw that pic, just wondering if they got any better.  probably not, since we've been in the deep freeze since then.

As far as sunday, i'm going.  I'm just gonna ignore the problem as best i can.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually looking back at that pic I guess they were a bit more defined on Tues night, not by a whole lot though...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm out.  Wifey got home from a business trip at midnight last night.  Throw in the cold and that spells a nice quiet night at home.  I might try to get out for a few hours on Friday night.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I will be up there with a friend on Thursday night
> 
> I'll be in the orange jacket, red Rossi Zenith Z9s



Did you end up making it to Sundown tonight?  I was looking for ya.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2007)

2knees said:


> b, could you take a pic of noreaster if you get the chance?



Here's the best I could get:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=695


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2007)

They look waaaaay better than the last time I was there. Thanks B!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's the best I could get:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=695



thanks brian.  those pics show some hope, especially if it warms up a bit and the snow softens.


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Did you end up making it to Sundown tonight?  I was looking for ya.


Nah,my friend is sick and couldn't go, and I was stuck at work until 5:30 (was planning on leaving at 4). I was just not in a mood for facing traffic alone all the way up there... I'm saving my free pass to Sundown for another night.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2007)

That's cool, it was a little on the nippy side anyway and as such the conditions were a little firm...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2007)

when it hits 60 next week, anyone want to take an afternoon half day?  mashed potatoes please.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> when it hits 60 next week, anyone want to take an afternoon half day?  mashed potatoes please.



I can't do it next week, but hte following weeks are looking good for some afternoon bumps in the sun!


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> when it hits 60 next week, anyone want to take an afternoon half day?  mashed potatoes please.


I can do a night on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> when it hits 60 next week, anyone want to take an afternoon half day?  mashed potatoes please.



Can't swing an afternoon next week, but I'm in for Wednesday night.


----------

